# Original 1965 GeeTO For Sale This May (Photos)



## autotraveler (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is Rich Truesdell and I am the editor of _Chevy Enthusiast_ and some time contributor to its sister title _Pontiac Enthusiast_. I am also the author of an ongoing column on Automotive Traveler, Not Found on eBay. This week we have broken the first full collection of photos of five Pontiacs that will be offered at Dana Mecum's 23rd Annual Original Spring Classic Auction on May 19-23 in Indianapolis, IN. Working with the Mecum Auctions people I've been able to get high-res photos of the five cars being offered by Dana's personal collection, including the original 1965 Hurst GeeTO Tiger give-a-way car. Full details are available at:

Not Found on eBay: A 'Tail' of Two Pontiac GTOs - Automotive Traveler

In speaking yesterday with the Mecum organizers they explained that in addition to Dana's cars, many other notable and historically significant Pontiacs will be offered, details to be announced shortly.

Here's a sample of the dozen plus images I've posted thus far.










I hope that you'll visit the blog, and if you see any historical inaccuracies, that you'll leave a comment in the section provided.

Have a great weekend,

Richard Truesdell
Editorial Director, automotivetraveler.com
Contributing Editor, _Pontiac Enthusiast_
Editor, _Chevy Enthusiast_


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting article' a couple of them cars feature in Colin Comers book.
They should make benchmark prices' even with the economy status.
No doubt they will go if sold to a renowned collector / speculator.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That car looks almost as cool as mine!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No car looks as cool as yours does, Ruk.............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> No car looks as cool as yours does, Ruk.............


:lol:
Those Redlines look nasty with the Gold wheels. It should have the thin white line....:cool

It will be interesting to see what they bring. Nothing I could ever hope to afford.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I like Ruk's much better. Not fond of Gold......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'd like to see the two of them side by side myself......






...like in my garage!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No kidding. If for nothing else, the kaching factor.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That car looks almost as cool as mine!


 ALMOST:cheers


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Yea this will be a good one to watch. I gotta say though, I'm a little......a lot disappointed in the prices the Goats are pulling down. Forget the Mopars, even the Cameros and moderately optioned Mustangs are pulling in more than Goats. I don't get it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

VettenGoat said:


> Yea this will be a good one to watch. I gotta say though, I'm a little......a lot disappointed in the prices the Goats are pulling down. Forget the Mopars, even the Cameros and moderately optioned Mustangs are pulling in more than Goats. I don't get it.


Every car has it's day and the GTO's day is yet to come.  :cheers


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

VettenGoat said:


> Yea this will be a good one to watch. I gotta say though, I'm a little......a lot disappointed in the prices the Goats are pulling down. Forget the Mopars, even the Cameros and moderately optioned Mustangs are pulling in more than Goats. I don't get it.


I understand your point completely but on the other side I am kinda glad it is this way. Makes it more affordable and possible to get your hands on one. It is nice to own a little piece of automotive history and a cool car all wrapped into one.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I disagree with the notion of mustangs and camaros fetching more money than GTOs' Alot of people are pricing so called muscle cars of all brands at high figures on the strength of Bona fide muscle cars which do command big money. The varied options on GTOs alone makes it sometimes hard to define value.
True definintion of a factory muscle car when correctly defined will be a highly diserable car and so will be highly valued no matter which brand.
Rare and performanced optioned GTOs / Pontiacs with provenance etc.. are expensive cars but are few and far between and seldom for sale' so the high prices are not marketed around.
The million dollar mopar auction results make people think that their 318 column shift mope must be worth a bomb, the band wagon story' but in reality this doesnt happen.
The important factor is there are GTOs and GTOs and values will vary greatly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In the part of the country where I live, GTO's have always brought less money than the more common, cheaper and IMO, inferior Chevrolet products. Chevelles, Camaros, and Novas were more affordable back in the day, so more people bought them then, and more people are nostalgic for them now because of this. Also, Chevrolets are cheap and cost-effective to repair and hop up. Not to slam Chevy, because I appreciate all performance cars, but they were not in the same class as the GTO when new. (or the Olds 442, for that matter). They cost much less because of this. The MOPAR thing I'll never understand. I stayed away from them in the day because the window cranks fell off, they wandered all over the road, and the doors wouldn't stay shut. I've owned and operated them. Great drivetrains. Terrible paint, fit and finish, interiors, and everything else compared to a GM (or Ford) product. The Mustangs will always be popular, In 1965, they made something like 550,000 of them. That's more Mustangs in one model year than all the GTO's produced in the TEN years from '64--'74. Popularity= lots of cars, remembered by LOTs of people (now 40 years older) who want to restore and drive those popular cars today. Which makes me ask: Where are all the restored Renault Dauphines??? We had one, and it seemed everybody else did too!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Which makes me ask: Where are all the restored Renault Dauphines??? We had one, and it seemed everybody else did too!!!!!


Right here waiting for you, Jeff....









Bring 'er back to life.....:willy:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

:agree with the story on mopars' Ive owned quite a few. Drivetrains really well designed and strong, 383 motor not so good for power had 340s that would blow doors off 383s. Some great body designs also but the rest of the cars qualities
Pontiacs IMO were the best in the sixties for a world class performance car' in all respects. Ive owned alot of muscle and exotic autos. I had an 70 bullnose with a hi po built 455, 4 spd BW manual, posi, etc..
and a 69 Plymouth RR with built 440, column shift auto. You couldnt compare the two in performance the Pontiac was a hands down better car. The mope was like hand cart on wheels. But yet I still like the ethos of them.:cheers


----------

